# Trivia



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

Every day more money is printed for Monopoly than for the US Treasury. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Coca-Cola was originally green. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ It is impossible to lick your elbow. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Q. What State has the highest percentage of people who walk to work? A. Alaska ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ The percentage of Africa that is wilderness: 28% (now get this...) The percentage of North America that is wilderness: 38% ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ The cost of raising a medium-size dog to the age of eleven: $6,400 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ The average number of people airborne over the US any given hour: 61,000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ The first novel ever written on a typewriter: Tom Sawyer. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 111,111,111 x 111,111,111 = 12,345,678,987,654,321 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Only two people signed the Declaration of Independence on July 4th, John Hancock and Charles Thomson. Most of the rest signed on August 2, but the last signature wasn't added until 5 years later. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ "I am." is the shortest complete sentence in the English language. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Hershey's Kisses are called that because the machine that makes them looks like it's kissing the conveyor belt. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Q. What occurs more often in December than any other month? A. Conception. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Q. Half of all Americans live within 50 miles of what? A. Their birthplace ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Q. If you were to spell out numbers, how far would you have to go until you would find the letter "A"? A. To one thousand ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Q. What do bulletproof vests, fire escapes, windshield wipers, and laser printers all have in common? A. All invented by women. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Q. What is the only food that doesn't spoil? A. Honey ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Q. There are more collect calls on what day than any other day of the year? A. Father's Day ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Q. What trivia fact about Mel Blanc (voice of Bugs Bunny) is the most ironic? A. He was allergic to carrots. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Q. What activity is performed by 40% of all people at a party? A. Snooping in the hosts' medicine cabinet. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ In Shakespeare's time, mattresses were secured on bed frames by ropes. When you pulled on the ropes the mattress tightened, making the bed firmer to sleep on. Hence the phrase "goodnight, sleep tight". ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ In English pubs, ale is ordered by pints and quarts. So in old England, when customers got unruly, the bartender would yell at them mind their own pints and quarts and settle down. It's where we get the phrase "mind your P's and Q's" ~~~~~~~~~~~AND FINALLY~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

At least 75% of people who read this will try to lick their elbow!


----------



## Andi (Aug 19, 2003)

Hehehe, good stuff. But...



> Q. If you were to spell out numbers, how far would you have to go until you would find the letter "A"? A. To one thousand



umm....one hundred and one....


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Andi _
> *Hehehe, good stuff. But...
> 
> 
> ...




Thats what I was thinking


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

I didn't  proofread the math hahaaa.. just copied and pasted~!!! 
Good catch


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I didn't  proofread the math hahaaa.. just copied and pasted~!!!
> Good catch  *



Gee Tess, you never know that evil Moderator of the Humor section might have jsut edited out the rest.

Just a thought


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Gee Tess, you never know that evil Moderator of the Humor section might have jsut edited out the rest.
> 
> Just a thought  *




*Bows down or curtsies... errr something like that to the Evil Moderator of the Humor Section :asian: 
*giggling under my hand*


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 19, 2003)

I think the proper way to say 101 is 'one hundred one', leaving out the 'and'.

At least it was way back when I was in grade school 

Cthulhu


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **Bows down or curtsies... errr something like that to the Evil Moderator of the Humor Section :asian:
> *giggling under my hand* *




* Joins Tess in the Laughter *


----------



## don bohrer (Aug 19, 2003)

How about licking some body elses elbow?


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 20, 2003)

> I think the proper way to say 101 is 'one hundred one', leaving out the 'and'.



You are correct, sir.  If I remember way back when attention to detail was still part of the grade school curriculum the "and" denotes a decimal point.  One hundred and one would be 100.1


----------



## Andi (Aug 25, 2003)

> I think the proper way to say 101 is 'one hundred one', leaving out the 'and'.



Ooops. Forgot to translate it. :shrug:


----------



## Zepp (Aug 25, 2003)

Almost got to my elbow this time....


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 25, 2003)

What...??? I have been trying to lick my elbow for years!  I guess I'll give up and try to lick my ear from now on. :lol:


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Aug 25, 2003)

Did you know that 50% of the world's people have below average intelligence?  Pretty scary huh?


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 25, 2003)

> Did you know that 50% of the world's people have below average intelligence? Pretty scary huh?



Well, at least there's a group I finally fit in with.:shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *Did you know that 50% of the world's people have below average intelligence?  Pretty scary huh? *



Did you know that half of the doctors out there graduated in the bottom half of their class?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 25, 2003)

Did you know that the number thirty seven times any number divisble by three will give you:
37X3 = 111
37x6 = 222
37x9 = 333


And so on?


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *Did you know that 50% of the world's people have below average intelligence?  Pretty scary huh? *



And there I was thinking I was one in a million :wah:


----------

